# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech SL3 BruteForce Cloud System - OCL 0.09 Full Suported

## mohamed73

*Update 06.02.2012*  *OCL 0.09 Full Suported*New AMD *7xxx GPU* platforms supportالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *How to update ?*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Extract OCL and accept EULA, just run oclExample.cmd _if you have 32 bit system edit oclExample.cmd and replace
oclHashcat-lite64.exe 9b957cc6ab97cbf88c4f6f0f146adafe
to
oclHashcat-lite32.exe 9b957cc6ab97cbf88c4f6f0f146adafe_After "YES" close OCLPut last الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] in OCL folderGo to Drones tab in MSM and change "Hashcat version:" to : 0.9Start Client In theory you can MIX PC's with OCL 0.08 and 0.09 in one cloud. But we suggest use the same version in one cloud.   *THANKS and ALL THE HONNOR GOES to atom!*

----------

